# PKGO tailgate stand for Original PK Grill & Smoker



## RickyDDD (Aug 20, 2019)

I just purchased a new Original PK Grill & Smoker Classic. PK sent me a PKGO cart  as a promotional. I will never use it. Is there anyone who can use it? Please let me know, It is brand new still in box. Thanks RickyD


----------

